# افضل انواع الفيتامينات للاطفال (حصري وبالصور)



## اني بل (6 أغسطس 2009)

:new4:
طبعا جميع الامهات بلا استثناء تفضلن ان يكون اطفالهن
ذو صحة وشهية مفتوحة ..وذلك للعمل بالمثل 

القائل العقل السليم في الجسم السليم 

والفيتامينات هي محركات الانزيمات المختلفة في الجسم
والتي بدورها تعمل على سلامة الخلايا وزيادة المناعة ..
واليكي عزيزتي الام هذه الفيتامينات الممتازة والتي تعمل
على زيادة الشهية والمحافظة على الصحة العامة للطفل ..
الا انني اريد ان انبه على ضرورة ايقاف تناول الفيتامين بعد
شهر من تناوله واعطاء الجسم فرصة قرابة اسبـــــــــــوع
لكي يرتاح الكبد وبعدها يمكن متابعة الفيتامينات وهكذا
كل شهر ناخذ راحة اسبـــــــــــوع 

( ملاحظة : هذه الفيتامينات استعملتها شخصيا وهي ثقة  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

الاول وهو ممتاز جدا جدا للصحة ولفتح الشهية
الا ان النوع المتوفر في بعض البلدان كمصرعلى 
سبيل المثال يوجد به نسبة من الحديد اما الذي 
موجود في الكــويت فهو خالـــي من الحــــــديد 













وهذا النوع ممتاز ايضا وبصراحة يقاوم الامراض
لمدة طويلة جدا الا انه ليس فاتح للشهية







اما هذا فينصح به الاطباء في اغلب
الاحيان لتوفر معظم الفيتامينات به
وهذا دليل جودته







هذا الاخر ممتاز وما يميزه هو وجود زيت كبد الحوت
والذي يحوي الاوميغا 3 لزيادة ذكاء الطفل






هذا الفيتامين ممتاز لمن هم فوق السنه ويعطى
مباشرة ليطيل فترة مكافحة الجسم للمرض









وهذا ايضا ينصح لمن هم فوق السنه الا 
انني رأيت بعض الاطفال الرضع يتناولونه
ولكن بوصفه من الطبيب وهو ممتاز ايضا






وهذا النوع هو الاكثر محبب لدى الاطفال حيث ان شكله
كالحلوى وهو ماركة عالمية ذات جودة عالية وحبتين
منه كافية وحاوية لجميع الفيتامينات







اما اخر واحد فهو يحتوي على نسبة ممتازة من الحديد








http://www.updatejo.com/puplications/puplications.html​


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي الموضوع المفيد جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (6 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا  جورجينا

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

